# where to buy spare parts for arcadia OT2



## alzak (18 Jan 2011)

Hi All 

I do have small problem due to unfortunate accident I broke 2 support legs on my arcadia light 

Lucky me I do have some wood boards on tank so my light do not finish in tank

now looking to buy some new legs but can npt found any shop which got them in stock any help?


----------



## George Farmer (18 Jan 2011)

Try emailing them -

http://www.arcadia-uk.info/form.php?mid ... d=8&lan=en


----------



## andyh (18 Jan 2011)

You can buy direct from Arcadia website parts store, excllent service i have used them before.
http://arcadia-uk.info/sale.php?mid=48& ... sub=&id=25


----------

